
The Friendster Story (2006) - domino
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/15/business/yourmoney/15friend.html?ei=5090&en=3e9438ed349f7ce7&ex=1318564800
======
kochbeck
Meh, I left my post running tech there just before this story ran. One day
I'll write what really happened. It's a lot more complex than people imagine.

~~~
simonw
Can you share a few of the key points here?

------
hello_moto
Remember, if you want to create a very explosive social networking, always
start with the idea of finding beautiful girls.

Proofs are everywhere.

------
wavesplash
A shame these stories never gave credit to Ryze. Johnathan was an early member
and basically copied Ryze feature for feature.

[Disclaimer: I was asked to be an early investor in Friendster and chose not
to]

------
itsnotvalid
"He could take the safe bet and accept the $30 million that Google was
offering him for Friendster, the social networking Web start-up he began only
a year earlier, in 2002. Saying yes to Google would provide a quick and
stunning payout for relatively little work and instantly place the Friendster
Web site in front of hundreds of millions of users across the globe."

Well, I don't really know.

